# Now It Can and will Be TOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* There have Been Questions asked by the masses Down Through The Passages of Time. If I really Do any of My own R&R Work on THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION!! "SR" Was Built of Soul and Sin Long Before This Place Was Even a Shine in The Internets eye. And "JR" was Redone Long Before I Ever Showed up Here.. You see That I have been gone from this place here in cyberspace for awhile. To Revisit My Theater of Operations to UNDERTAKE Some much needed Surgery on "SR". And what I do in there is very private. Where all of my Trade Secrets will Forever stay. But For This 1 Time I took my Trusty Nikon in there to snap some pics 4 the masses at Hand. To once an for all LAY TO REST anybody who should ever Doubt what I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO In there with Them. :smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033: His old Impeller Bearing.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* 2nd Set of Pics.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* 3rd Set of Pics. Sporting His New Jaw Hub!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* 4th set of Pics. He Needed a New IMPELLER BEARING.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* 5TH Set of Pics. Had To Rebuild Those Clutch Packs. And That is What I mean when I say GREASE THE SNOT OUT OF THOSE THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* 6TH Set of Pics. And in the End I washed him and Gave Him A BUFF AND SHINE!! Even after 45 years here on this Earth. HE IS STILL 1 RIGHTOUS DUDE!!!!!!!!!! And May HE NEVER REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Live to fight and destroy again!

What's that massive Intek doing over there against the wall? Was there almost a repower on Sr???


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I am envious of your work space...so big it echoes when a wrench hits the floor


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> Live to fight and destroy again!
> 
> What's that massive Intek doing over there against the wall? Was there almost a repower on Sr???


* No That is 4 "JR' I have him torn apart also. chasing down a gear box leak.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tlshawks said:


> I am envious of your work space...so big it echoes when a wrench hits the floor


 * My Ears were Bleeding to The Hairband Radio station.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * No That is 4 "JR' I have him torn apart also. chasing down a gear box leak.*


* I Thought about putting That NOS BRIGGS on there though. :icon_whistling:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Great work my Brother!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice work todd


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did someone question your integrity?

STRING EM UP!!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> did someone question your integrity?
> 
> STRING EM UP!!!!


* There Have Been a Few.*


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Very nice work. But that is the cleanest and emptiest shop I have ever seen.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

strtch5881 said:


> Very nice work. But that is the cleanest and emptiest shop I have ever seen.


 *I Keep it clean like a Embalming room. still working on getting a new work table in there though. any type of machine work I need done gets sent out. have not ordered that Air Compressor yet.*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Todd...look into Harbor Freights Motorcycle lift...on sale for $299, 2 ft wide, 6 ft long, raises up to 3 ft. I'd be lost without mine.....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Todd,. Brother John in St. Paul says there is
2' of snow on top of the cars. You have *both brothers* being repaired now?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Todd,. Brotner John in St. Paul says there is
> 2' of snow.on top of the cars. You have*both brothers* being repaired now?


* Yeah 4 awhile both were down. spent 2 Days straight Fixing "SR" Got him done just in time 4 the last blast of snow. Now the monkeys are saying come this weekend we might be getting over a new foot of the crap again. I AM BLOODY FREAKING SICK AND TIRED OF IT ALL. OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THE INHUMANITY OF IT ALL. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm curious what led to the need for new jaw hubs. I had wear on a jaw set and decided it was due to a missing washer inboard of the keeper pin holding each wheel on the axle. Did you decide it was due to insufficient clutch travel in your case?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cpchriste said:


> I'm curious what led to the need for new jaw hubs. I had wear on a jaw set and decided it was due to a missing washer inboard of the keeper pin holding each wheel on the axle. Did you decide it was due to insufficient clutch travel in your case?


* It was all wallowed out and would not seat in there right. which in turn the jaw hub itself would pop out from the clutch pack.*


----------

